# Tell us something we don't know.



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2008)

So outside of skiing share an interesting/little known fact about yourself. Got a cool job, been somewhere interesting, been part of history, slept with a celebrity, or something else?

As for me I was in Berlin when the wall came down and had a crazy couple of days thereafter. I've also worked with the siblings of famous people, Harry Connick jr's sister and Susan Sarandon's brother.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

When I visited one of our suppliers in Barre VT a few years ago..I saw Rick James tombstone...in the words of Dave Chappelle..I'm Rick James Bitch..lol

I sat next to Chevy Chase at the US Open tennis tournement a decade ago and he's really tall like 6'4..

I rode the quad at Stowe with Jake Burton..

I hooked up with a girl who was on MTVs the Real World


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not very interesting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

I was a paperboy for 4 years and had $8,000 saved up by the time I was 15...and most of that money went to weed and beer in college..doh..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 30, 2008)

not sure if these are interesting but 

I've met K.C. Jones a number of times.  He's a very good friend of my aunt.

As of 2 years ago, i could still hit 80mph on a radar gun.

I got tossed out of Green Mtn. College in less then a year.

I did a 4 beer funnel.  once.  

My honeymoon was in Hawaii.  I landed on sept 10th 2001.  Went to sleep and when i woke up, i thought the world was coming to an end.  Not the greatest honeymoon but thats pretty trivial in the big picture.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm the first person to ever put a radio locator tag on a Williamson's Sapsucker.
My name is on a map in the National Archives (my name as me, not just someone with my name)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2008)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you. :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2008)

I played a round of golf with Ray Allen (of current Boston Celtics fame) when I was in Hawaii a few years back.  Extra fun for me since he led one of my alma matters (UCONN) to the NCAA championship a few years back,  and I took him for $8 too! 

Other than that I was the undergraduate student body president during my senior year of college, and I've had about a half dozen articles published that unless you're a metallurgist or a really, really, really geeky dentist or dental laboratory technician there's no way you'd find interesting (the research I did just gave me an excuse to spend a summer breaking small pieces of metal with a really big hydraulic press   )


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 30, 2008)

I met and shook hands with both Col. Sanders (founder of KFC) and Frank Perdue (Perdue Chickens)...on the same day!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2008)

I've lived in eleven different states over the past 18 years

MA, VT, CT, NY, CO, OH, WV, MD, PA, FL & ME

and I'm moving to NH this summer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I've lived in eleven different states over the past 18 years
> 
> MA, VT, CT, NY, CO, OH, WV, MD, PA, FL & ME
> 
> and I'm moving to NH this summer





Dang..where did you live in PA?..so far in my life I've lived in Maine, Montana, Vermont, and Pennsyltucky..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2008)

Confluence, PA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Confluence, PA




Time to hit up mapquest..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you. :roll:



:roll:

When I scroll through quickly your avatar looks like boobs. Then I stop and look. :-o


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :roll:
> 
> When I scroll through quickly your avatar looks like boobs. Then I stop and look. :-o



Dude.. I was just thinking the same ...Oh I saw Billy Joel and Cristy Brinkley when they had the limo pull through the drive-thru while working in a fast food joint, Colin Quin also poked his head in the same place one night looking for a phone. And Roy Schnider, the sheriff from Jaws(RIP) at a somewhat nicer place I worked at.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't smoked weed in six weeks assuming when I get a job they'll want a drug test. bastards better test me!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I haven't smoked weed in six weeks assuming when I get a job they'll want a drug test. bastards better test me!




Wow..I think I've gone 6 hours..


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :roll:
> 
> When I scroll through quickly your avatar looks like boobs. Then I stop and look. :-o


 

:beer:


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

I went to High School with Jeffery Dahmer when I lived in Ohio in 9th grade...


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..I think I've gone 6 hours..




huh?  wha?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> I went to High School with Jeffery Dahmer when I lived in Ohio in 9th grade...



Was he wierd then?


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Was he wierd then?



Yes... Rode my bus.. Lived across the street from my friend..

Wore the same blue windbreaker every day and carried a briefcase...

I got more stories...


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> Yes... Rode my bus.. Lived across the street from my friend..
> 
> Wore the same blue windbreaker every day and carried a briefcase...
> 
> I got more stories...



I'm guessing he wasn't voted "most popular" in school


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

He signed my yearbook..

"Dismember me always - Jeff"


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> He signed my yearbook..
> 
> "Dismember me always - Jeff"



:lol:

that's pretty freakin' funny.....unless it's true.  Then it's a bit scary


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> Yes... Rode my bus.. Lived across the street from my friend..
> 
> Wore the same blue windbreaker every day and carried a briefcase...
> 
> I got more stories...



Makes you wonder what he was carrying around in that briefcase. :-o


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Makes you wonder what he was carrying around in that briefcase. :-o




I'd bet it was just a snack.


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'd bet it was just a snack.



I heard people would give their right arms for his snacks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> huh?  wha?



12 hours now...no wake and bake on work days..lol


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2008)

I'd hit that.  twice


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'd hit that.  twice



What? GSS's avatar?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2008)

When i was a college president we met several governors  of NY state

We also encountered  former President Ford very early in my career  when i was attending a congressional session and he was still in Congress at the time.

 We also had a chance meeting with Steven Tyler of Aerosmith ( a fav) and  on a separate occasion Rudy Guiliani as both were coming out of the Waldorff-Astoria  in Manhattan while we were coming thru the hotel


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2008)

I once waited on Michelle Pfieffer.
On a seperate occasion, I waited on Bill Paxton.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> We also had a chance meeting with Steven Tyler of Aerosmith ( a fav)



I've bumped into him twice. Which isn't that uncommon around Boston. Once almost literally; we were at the movies in Kingston, MA and he was a couple rows in front of us with a few of his kids and wife. Just a normal guy (who dresses funny) at the mall. After the movie we were leaving the bathroom and, I guess some fans had discovered him, he came rushing in and we almost knocked him over. Never realized how short he was before that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've bumped into him twice.  Never realized how short he was before that.





Yeah that blew my mind too !

The guy is really "height - challanged"---- but the dude can sing !


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah that blew my mind too !
> 
> The guy is really "height - challanged"---- but the dude can sing !



Heard his lips weighed 10 lbs


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The guy is really "height - challanged"---- but the dude can sing !



I almost knocked Regis Philbin over in NYC once..  Was rushing around - turned a corner and came close to slamming the little dude..  Apologized to him..  He said "thats OK big guy"..

Felt bad...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> We also had a chance meeting with Steven Tyler of Aerosmith ( a fav)




I enjoyed a cookout with Steven and Joe Perry. A friend of mine in High School was his nephew.  Both nice guys.  Steven is apperently pretty cheap with his money.  Darren's mom (steven's sister) was dirt poor and steven didn't really do anything to help her out.  As cool as it was to meet Steven, I much would have rather met his daughter Liv  :lol:

Joe Perry actually went to my high school and was kicked out for refusing to cut his hair.  Even considering that, when I was a junior, the school honored Joe with a lifetime achievement award.

Interesting fact, the music to "Dream On" on was not written by Aerosmith.  My theatre teacher's brother in law wrote the song and actually sold it to Joe Perry for $100 in the late 60's.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Heard his lips weighed 10 lbs



IMAGINE  ----------the lips of the  offspring of Steven Tyler and Angelina Jolie ----------------------------

The LIPS that swallowed Cincinnati     LMAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> I almost knocked Regis Philbin over in NYC once..  Was rushing around - turned a corner and came close to slamming the little dude..  Apologized to him..  He said "thats OK big guy"..
> 
> Felt bad...



How tall is Regis?


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How tall is Regis?



Like 5'5"  maybe


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I enjoyed a cookout with Steven and Joe Perry. A friend of mine in High
> Interesting fact, the music to "Dream On" on was not written by Aerosmith.  My theatre teacher's brother in law wrote the song and actually sold it to Joe Perry for $100 in the late 60's.



  such an awesome song ---Man talk about selling short !!  --ouch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> such an awesome song ---Man talk about selling short !!  --ouch



Well 100 bucks was alot in the 60s..lol..for that you could get a couple Zones of Columbian Gold..lol


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2008)

I work on Steven Kings and Jonathan Demmes cars. Not Christine though! I ski with Jeff Coffin- AKA Wylie Coyote- from early Stump movies. I also ski a lot with Bruce Cole who was the Freestyle coach at Shawnee in the 70's and coached Greg and Jeff Stump, and Lili Morrison who was an olympic skier.


----------



## noski (May 2, 2008)

- I've lived in VT all my life, and don't ski.
- I sing in a barbershop quartet competitively- 
- I knocked on the wrong room of a hotel looking for the housekeeping department when I was 16, Tommy Shaw opened the door, I woke him up and MAN his hair was a MESS! 
- After getting a job as a chambermaid at that hotel, I carried Chuck Mangione's fluglehorn from his hotel room to his bus.
- I also cleaned Ronald Reagan's room. He left a tip and his autographed business card. I kept the tip and gave away the card to another maid. I was 16, what did I know?


----------



## cbcbd (May 2, 2008)

I'm not too special...

I was born in Rio de Janeiro, Brasil and I suck at soccer.

Helped Tom Brokaw at the store one day - he looked/sounded familiar and then I noticed he was wearing a "NBC Nightly News with Tom Brokaw" hat 

Rung up Cindy Lauper a few years ago at the store... sad thing was that only me and one other guy who worked there even had a clue of who she was.

While walking in Manhattan wearing my The Who's Tommy t-shirt, Pete Townshend comes up to me, tells me he's Pete Townshend and that he wrote that and asked how I liked it. He then invited me to his apartment for some candy   lol, the candy part isn't true... that happened before the "incident"


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2008)

I have 2 shrimp and a badger as pets

I can do circles around my nipples while chanting, "I hate squirrels"


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> IInteresting fact, the music to "Dream On" on was not written by Aerosmith.  My theatre teacher's brother in law wrote the song and actually sold it to Joe Perry for $100 in the late 60's.



I always wondered how they came out with one song that didn't suck.  It all makes sense now...





Yeah... I have nothing interesting to add.  I do have toenail fungus on both my big toes though.  Maybe I should try to compete with Andy and put it as my avatar.  I'm also sporting like the sweetest farmers tan ever right now.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2008)

I'm apparently not that interesting... I can't seem to think of anything to add to this thread.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2008)

I just started a new job, and primarily work from home, now.


I once met former Canadian Prime Minister Mulrooney.




Yeah....BFD...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> I just started a new job, and primarily work from home, now.



No more AT&T?

What's the new gig?  

I spend about 30% of my time working from home, the other 70% in my car.  It's been a pretty big adjustment.  Took me a good six months to no longer miss the comraderie I had at the office and get used to pretty much being out on an island working by myself.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> I just started a new job, and primarily work from home, now.



Nice, did ATT let you have your soul back?


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> No more AT&T?
> 
> What's the new gig?
> 
> I spend about 30% of my time working from home, the other 70% in my car.  It's been a pretty big adjustment.  Took me a good six months to no longer miss the comraderie I had at the office and get used to pretty much being out on an island working by myself.



Actually, its still within the ATT Axis of Evil. I moved over to the wireless side (Formerly Cingular, the singular worst coverage around) Same type of job, I'm a Systems Engineer. It did come with a raise, and promotion, and I get to play with all kinds of kewl toys. I will also be on the road a bit, but more like a 60% at home, 20% ina new orifice and about 20% covering CT, MA, RI and upstate NY. I liked most of my office-mates, but being the anti-social jerk that I am, I'm relishing the Virtual Office.



wa-loaf said:


> Nice, did ATT let you have your soul back?



Souls are eternal, once they are gone, they're gone. Unless I can get my Titties and Beer...


----------



## mondeo (May 6, 2008)

No encounters with the rich and famous, other than walking to get on a water raft ride at an amusement park as Alanis Morissette walked off, about 20 feet away, soaking wet (she had a concert there later that day.) Best part about it was that one of the cooks at the restaurant I was working at at the time, for whatever twisted, demented, disturbed reason, had a thing for her, so I was able to play up the encounter. Now isn't that ironic? (sorry)

In other, non-celebrity, and I'd argue more interesting things:
I am (or was in high school, at least) a percussionist. At one point in high school I tried out for All County on snare, tympani, marimba, jazz drum set, and jazz vibraphone. Don't think I made it in on any that time, but did make all county on snare (I think) and jazz vibes, and area all state on tympani (I think, might be switched with snare,) once each. I'm still bitter about being screwed out of getting into all county on marimba, but don't get me started on that.

I apparently have some sort of ancestry that's linked to the House of Tudors.

Due to being born to parents who like to travel a lot, I've been to 43 states and 3 provinces.

I work on something that 1.8 billion passengers have flown on, probably around 50% of those being within the last 5 years, and the rate is increasing. If you've flown jetBlue, chances are you've taken it for a ride. It's a bit of an ego trip when I think about it. (I've told some of you where I work, others can probably guess, but I try to separate myself from the company in the public domain.)


----------



## snoseek (May 6, 2008)

Just remembered that I'm a descendant of Joseph Smith. Funny thing is I lived in Utah and even had a momo g.f. for awhile. That was before I knew we were fairly directly linked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> No more AT&T?
> 
> What's the new gig?
> 
> I spend about 30% of my time working from home, the other 70% in my car.  It's been a pretty big adjustment.  Took me a good six months to no longer miss the comraderie I had at the office and get used to pretty much being out on an island working by myself.



Are you an independent contractor?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> No encounters with the rich and famous, other than walking to get on a water raft ride at an amusement park as Alanis Morissette walked off, about 20 feet away, soaking wet (she had a concert there later that day.) domain.)



Wow you saw Alanis Morrisette..Isn't it ironic..don't you think??


----------



## ckofer (May 7, 2008)

I have been to a windmill museum in Indiana.


----------



## riverc0il (May 7, 2008)

I think I mentioned it before, but before moving north I was a club DJ in the Boston area spinning breaks and electro. One of the few things I actually miss about living in the Boston area is the night life. Before becoming a DJ, I was a regular clubber going out at least once, often twice, a week. Used to dance my pants off and was sometimes the first dude on the floor getting things going. Good times.


----------



## ckofer (May 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I took a leak next to Robert Parish at The Landing in Marblehead, MA once.


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Just remembered that I'm a descendant of Joseph Smith. Funny thing is I lived in Utah and even had a momo g.f. for awhile. That was before I knew we were fairly directly linked.



you could be a prophet...


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Oh yeah, and I took a leak next to Robert Parish at The Landing in Marblehead, MA once.



Did you look??


----------



## cbcbd (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> In other, non-celebrity, and I'd argue more interesting things:
> I am (or was in high school, at least) a percussionist. At one point in high school I tried out for All County on snare, tympani, marimba, jazz drum set, and jazz vibraphone. Don't think I made it in on any that time, but did make all county on snare (I think) and jazz vibes, and area all state on tympani (I think, might be switched with snare,) once each. I'm still bitter about being screwed out of getting into all county on marimba, but don't get me started on that.


All country snare? Damn, nice.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Did you look??



Wendy? No, it says "Welcome to Jamaica, Have a Nice Day"


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wendy? No, it says "Welcome to Jamaica, Have a Nice Day"




LOL!


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> In other, non-celebrity, and I'd argue more interesting things:
> I am (or was in high school, at least) a percussionist. At one point in high school I tried out for All County on snare, tympani, marimba, jazz drum set, and jazz vibraphone. Don't think I made it in on any that time, but did make all county on snare (I think) and jazz vibes, and area all state on tympani (I think, might be switched with snare,) once each. I'm still bitter about being screwed out of getting into all county on marimba, but don't get me started on that.



SWEET!! I love vibes and marimba... Was a snare drummer in high school too..

I got a cool story..  
When i was in high school we sponsored a jazz concert every spring..  i was a on the stage crew so i got to hang out while Lionel Hamptons gears was getting set up.   
Lionel was a great and flashy drummer as well as being a god on the vibes..  The crew setup this gorgeous clear plastic drums set with lights on the inside that Lionel would play..     After they set it up I asked if i could play it and the guys said sure..  He could test the lights while I played..  I'd been playing drums for a year by then so all I could ust out was a basic swing shuffle...  As i was plying I heard someone playing the vibes... Sure enough Lionel Hampton himself was warming up to my beat...  Playing scales along with with me..  It didn't take me long to f up...  But I was psyched - so was he.. Told me to stick with it..  he was an awesome guy..  just the best..  From the few hours I knew him at least..  He came back the next year and remembered all of us...

Today I play constantly... Never practice... Only gigs...

Lets jam!


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> All country snare? Damn, nice.


County, not country. _Little_ bit of a difference.


dmc said:


> SWEET!! I love vibes and marimba... Was a snare drummer in high school too..
> 
> I got a cool story..
> When i was in high school we sponsored a jazz concert every spring..  i was a on the stage crew so i got to hang out while Lionel Hamptons gears was getting set up.
> ...



Hamp's my hero on vibes. So smooth, enough so that you can pick his style out, no matter the recording.  Unfortunately, in college I got out of it a bit, and living in an apartment complex I try to be sensitive of the neighbors and can't quite fit my marimba in the apartment. That and everyone else that I know that plays something, plays in another band. Would love to get back into at least playing set, just for the fun of it.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

I used to be a thespian.  Yup, I was one of those drama club kids in high school.

My first car was a 1984 Chevy Chevette.  It met an early demise while playing an impromtu left-right game (get to an intersection, pick a direction) about 5 months after I got it.  Got stranded in Westfield, MA because my mom wouldn't let me talk to my dad to get a ride home (it was like 12:30AM or something on a week night).  Had to rely on my boyfriend's dad to bring me home.

In my lifetime, I've aspired to be an international lawyer, a pediatrician, a marine biologist, an art teacher, an English teacher, an auto mechanic, a concierge, some sort of marketing person, a recreational leader, a park ranger, a dance teacher, a novelist, an editor, a bartender, an alpaca farmer, an Assessor, .... I think what it basically comes down to is I have no idea what I want to do for a living. :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 7, 2008)

Drove a Zamboni in the winter and Lifeguarded in the summer through HS and College.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I used to be a thespian.









Huh-huh-huh...huh-huh-huh...huh..mmmmhhhhh..heh-heh-heh....huh-huh


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, you guys wish.

Though the girl upstairs from me is in the middle of a divorce and decided she was one of _those_.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 7, 2008)

I can chug a gallon of milk and not puke.
I have funneled a gallon of water
I can drink a bottle of ketchup


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

261786 said:
			
		

> I can chug a gallon of milk and not puke.
> I have funneled a gallon of water
> I can drink a bottle of ketchup



All very important survival skills. :lol:


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, you guys wish.
> 
> Though the girl upstairs from me is in the middle of a divorce and decided she was one of _those_.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!



Actually, I was one as well, I minored in theater in college


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, you guys wish.
> 
> Though the girl upstairs from me is in the middle of a divorce and decided she was one of _those_.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!



Hey! You two should . . . ah, never mind . . .


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that!



Yes, there is. They reduce my chances by either not being available in the first place, or not taking another guy off the market and thereby reducing my odds. Not that I've had a negative personal experience along those lines, and if I had, it's not like I'd still be bitter about it...:angry:

:wink:


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey! You two should . . . ah, never mind . . .


Nah, she stopped being friends with me in February because there was no room in the garage for her stroller.    Though my sister insisted that before that she "liked" me, LOL.  No wonder why she gave me a Valentine's Day card, eh? 

*I've only once drank so much that I was hungover and puked the next day.  Ironically, it was my father who was doling out the drinks.  He likes to get people really wasted.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Yes, there is. They reduce my chances by either not being available in the first place, or not taking another guy off the market and thereby reducing my odds. Not that I've had a negative personal experience along those lines, and if I had, it's not like I'd still be bitter about it...:angry:
> 
> :wink:


Things could always be worse.  My cousin's wife left him for a woman.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Things could always be worse.  My cousin's wife left him for a woman.








Your cousin was in La Bamba?


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

:lol:  He's actually made quite the turn around.  Went to law school, became a patent lawyer (he was some kind of engineer before), recently moved down state and is now engaged to (I think) another lawyer.  I don't recall exactly how long ago they got divorced... has to be sometime within the last 6 years though.


----------



## cbcbd (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Things could always be worse.  My cousin's wife left him for a woman.


Same here for my cousin... such a nice guy too, I feel bad for him and the two kids.

Ironically... my aunt, his mother, also divorced my uncle-in-law, his father, a while ago and now lives with her partner.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Your cousin was in La Bamba?



:lol: Julie Cyper! Melissa dumped her for a newer model.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: Julie Cyper! Melissa dumped her for a newer model.



Ain't Karma a beyotch?


----------

